

Ask HN: Has anyone made money on Amazon Mechanical Turk? - cdvonstinkpot

I&#x27;m out of work at the moment, &amp; am considering trying this to make at least something until a real job materializes. What are people&#x27;s experience with this? I&#x27;m curious to hear what users have to say.
======
tinkerrr
Check out the subreddit, which sometimes has useful discussion on this topic:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/mturk](http://www.reddit.com/r/mturk) Also, I must
concur with gwintrob, it's better to look for freelance gigs that will pay
more than AMT. Just browse through Upwork and see if any categories make sense
to you. Not all of it is very specialized

------
gwintrob
AMT is geared towards anonymous tasks (e.g. classifying adult images) and
finding projects on Upwork (formally oDesk) will probably be better if you
have marketable online skills.

Also, do you live somewhere with Uber?

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
I don't drive, and I'm not sure I have 'good enough' skills to freelance. I
can hold my own doing Wordpress sites, but it's nothing to tout, as most
people can do that, too.

Thanks for your reply.

